# ODU Big Fall 2017



## Paul Landers (Sep 3, 2017)

Anyone coming to ODU Big Fall 2017 in Virginia?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey, I saw you there


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 16, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Hey, I saw you there


You did?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 16, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> You did?


I raced you a few times, you beat me 18 seconds to 19 seconds.


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 17, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I raced you a few times, you beat me 18 seconds to 19 seconds.


You're Aedan?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 17, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> You're Aedan?


Yea


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 17, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Yea


how ya doin.


----------

